# Error at booting time...



## Frooty (Aug 10, 2005)

The boot screen is looking as follows:

=======================================

Intel (R) Pentium (R) III Processor 1.20 Ghz

256 MB system RAM

Fixed Disk 0 : Samsung SV4012H
ATAPI CDROM SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-35
Serial Presence Detect (SPD)
device data missing or inconclusive
Properly programmed SPD device data is 
required for reliable operation.

Do you wish to attempt to boot?
Y/N [Y] Type [N] to shutdown

=======================================

Once i press Y, following messages appear:

Serial Presence Data (SPD) is missing or inconclusive.

Legacy Keyboard..... Detected
Legacy Mouse..... Detected
USB Legacy...... Enabled

and then the grubloader gets loaded asking to choose Windows or Linux.

All the other messages, it's ok, the only problem is the appearance of new message

Serial Presence Detect (SPD)
device data missing or inconclusive
Properly programmed SPD device data is 
required for reliable operation.

Do you wish to attempt to boot?
Y/N [Y] Type [N] to shutdown

It didnt appear before, it's around 3 years i bought my system. The message "Serial Presence Data (SPD) is missing or inconclusive" is appearing since i bought my system. But from yesterday, this new message is appearing.

Anyone help me out about what's that message is, and what to do to get rid of it. Thanx for ur time.


----------



## Frooty (Aug 10, 2005)

*one more problem..*

along with above one, from this morning, the computer is shutting down all of sudden. shutting down not in windows process, i mean the power's shutting down all of suddenly. not able to undrstand the reason. i checked all the cables, opened and checked and reinserted the RAM cards, removed and replugged all the wires and cables on motherboard, but still the problem persists. After the system starts, about 20 to 30 minutes it's working and shutting down suddenly. I'm using zonealarm antivirus and i update it daily. i scanned for any viruses, but the system's not infected by any. 

is this a hardware problem? what's that SPD device? anyone, please help me out..


----------



## saROMan (Aug 10, 2005)

SERIAL PRESENCE DETECT (SPD)  is a small 256 bytes, 8-pin EEPROM chip mounted on a 168-pin DIMM module or a 144-pin SO DIMM module. It contains important information regarding the speed, size, addressing mode and various timing parameters of the module, so that the motherboard memory controller (chipset) can better access the memory device. Wrong data in the SPD, or a module without SPD, may cause your PC to crash, or even not to boot up at all.

Please Check *This *from Intel's Site and *This *for More info and rectification of error.....


----------



## manavmohanty (Aug 10, 2005)

SPD (Serial Presence Detect) is basically a EEPROM. as per simple language, since its a rom you cannot modify it. for further look up let me tell you that this is not a bios problem, hence its useless to tryying anything in BIOS, incase you have tried in BIOS then leave it. All you can try is that try changing your RAM and still if the rpoblem occurs then it may cause the PC to crash.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 10, 2005)

hey try disabling the SPD feature in BIOS and select the default values in BIOS. your comp should boot. use it for some hours and see if it crashes. if this error has occurred all of a sudden (meaning you were using the setup as is since quite some time and this suddenly crops up) then this is a RAM problem. as a very crude method to solve this problem clean the RAM contacts and plug it back in. if it doesn't solve prob you may hafta replace the module in extreme cases where the comp just cannot do widout SPD and keeps crashing.


----------



## mediator (Aug 11, 2005)

Well it might be power problem, try to check the cpu temperature and if need install an extra fan!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2005)

mediator said:
			
		

> Well it might be power problem, try to check the cpu temperature and if need install an extra fan!



huh??? power/temp prob?? and and spd error?????   i seriously doubt that!!!


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 12, 2005)

This is a mother board problem!!!! there is no relation of power in it form SMPS in it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2005)

well buddy to be absolutely sure, plug in ur ram stick in another mobo and test it there. also get another stick of ram and test it in ur mobo. that way you can find who's the culprit!


----------



## Frooty (Aug 12, 2005)

*Problem solved, but what about SPD?*

thanx for the replies. now spd device missing message still exists, but booting is ok. i've switched the ram cards and their slots. i'm using two 128 sd rams. and regarding sudden power offs, yeah they were due to processor heating up. when i installed new processor fan last week, i havent noticed that i've kept the fan in reverse position than the position it shud be. the heat sink was not completely over the processor surface. i kept the fan in correct position, yeah now system's working fine. what to do abt that spd data missing?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2005)

Found this at intel :
If during POST, non-SPD memory is detected or the BIOS cannot determine that the memory installed meets SPD 100-MHz requirements, the motherboard BIOS will display this message:
"SERIAL PRESENCE DETECT (SPD) device data missing or inconclusive."
Properly programmed SPD device data is required for reliable operation.
Do you wish to attempt to boot at 100MHz bus speed?
Y/N [Y] Type [N] to shut down"

Thereafter, while non-SPD memory remains present, the boot screen will display the following message:

"SERIAL PRESENCE DETECT (SPD) device data missing or inconclusive. 100MHz memory assumed."

SPD 100-MHz memory may not be readily available in some locations. Also, some operators may not have critical data integrity requirements. If SPD 100-MHz memory cannot be confirmed during POST, the BIOS will provide this information to the user and offer the option to run the system with memory that may not meet the full 100-MHz operating requirements. If the system will be used in a mission-critical application where data integrity is vital, the system should be shut down and SPD 100-MHz memory installed prior to operation.

See the IntelÂ® Desktop Board SU810 tested-memory list, for a listing of tested memory for your motherboard.

This applies to:
IntelÂ® Desktop Board SU810


----------

